# Problems with the new vBulletin (3.8.1)?



## Harri Rautiainen

SOTW Forum was successfully upgraded from vBulletin 3.6.9 to version 3.8.1.

The new version contains bug fixes, but also significant new features over the old one.
There is a possibility to add social groups and blogging to the forum. We will currently study their feasibility. Please give us feedback. 

There are some customized items which do not necessarily work on the new version, yet. These will be addressed shortly.

Please report any problems/concerns you see.

thanks,


----------



## Pete Thomas

Can we have nested quotes now? (please)

BTW, when you edit, there is sometimes a "vote now" button instead of "save"


----------



## Pete Thomas

Another issue:

When I click on the image in post 41 here:

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=104646&page=3

It immediately downloads it onto my computer. Very annoying.


----------



## kcp

Pete Thomas said:


> Another issue:
> 
> When I click on the image in post 41 here:
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=104646&page=3
> 
> It immediately downloads it onto my computer. Very annoying.


I noticed that too but I thought it was because the image is a bitmap??


----------



## Pete Thomas

kcp said:


> I noticed that too but I thought it was because the image is a bitmap??


Maybe, but is that supposed to happen with bitmaps and not jpegs?


----------



## kcp

Pete Thomas said:


> Maybe, but is that supposed to happen with bitmaps and not jpegs?


I don't know. I just thought it might be even thought it doesn't really make sense.

Let's try something... Attached image is a jpg; when I click on it I get a lightbox with a larger version of the image... So, what do you get?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Pete Thomas said:


> Can we have nested quotes now? (please)
> 
> BTW, when you edit, there is sometimes a "vote now" button instead of "save"





Pete Thomas said:


> Another issue:
> 
> When I click on the image in post 41 here:
> 
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=104646&page=3
> 
> It immediately downloads it onto my computer. Very annoying.





kcp said:


> I noticed that too but I thought it was because the image is a bitmap??


Pete,
the "nested quotes" was removed from 3.8.1. There is a lot of dissatisfaction amongst vBulletin users.
I will pursue this further.


----------



## warp x

kcp said:


> I don't know. I just thought it might be even thought it doesn't really make sense.
> 
> Let's try something... Attached image is a jpg; when I click on it I get a lightbox with a larger version of the image... So, what do you get?


The same. Seems to work fine.


----------



## jazzbluescat

The Quick Reply feature was all but quick last night. So slow that I tried reposting (using regular Reply) only to be told I was double-posting, etc. 

I still need to login everytime I visit. Upgrade smuckgrade..[Impnt]


----------



## SuperAction80

Hyperlinks in threads are not working on either my AOL, IE, or Firefox browsers.


----------



## kcp

Still discovering the new features - So far everything seems fine except for that bitmap attachment that Pete pointed out; Why is the bitmap automatically dowloading the picture while jpg open a lightbox (which is a very nice feature BTW) ?

I also saw that members can now report PMs which is great but I think it should be specified that that's for reporting spam messages that you may receive but the staff will not intervene to settle any dissagreements that you could be having with someone over PM -We don't moderate those and we don't have access to your PMs.

Finally, one can post messages into other's user profile; sorta like a mini-forum within everyone's profile - I think that's neat but does everyone have the ability to delete posts submitted into their respective profile page?


----------



## soybean

The "quick link" to our members profile is missing. Please bring it back.


----------



## bluesaxgirl

The tag feature will be interesting to utilise in the future. 
I believe blogs would be fun, but in the same token may take away from the 'professionalism' of the site. Blogs seem to cheapen the site, giving it a Myspace feel. And everyone knows that Myspace is anything but sophisticated. If we were to keep our SOTW standards in moderating, it would take a toll on the moderators to monitor them. Just my two cents.


----------



## jazzbluescat

A couple of folks asked me to be in their Friends group. I tried to respond but don't know if it went through because after five or so minutes of waiting for my response/acknowledgment to load and go through, I left and moved on with my life.  No offense to anyone.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Pete Thomas said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that too but I thought it was because the image is a bitmap??
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but is that supposed to happen with bitmaps and not jpegs?
Click to expand...

Pete,
*nested quotes* work now, as you can see.
I will look into other reported issues tomorrow.

Not all of them are related to version upgrade.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Are you aware that the Quick Reply feature doesn't work properly?


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Pete,
> *nested quotes* work now, as you can see.
> I will look into other reported issues tomorrow.
> 
> Not all of them are related to version upgrade.


Are you aware that the Quick Reply feature doesn't work properly?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

This is a quick reply.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Lets see how long this Quick Reply takes to post. Mark 11:52 by my clock.


----------



## jazzbluescat

According to my machine Quick Reply was still posting, hadn't posted at 11:55. 
I see that it actually posted at the time submitted. My machine must be giving inaccurate information. I won't be complaining anymore because I'm sure I'm coming across as a loonie.:shock:


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

jazzbluescat said:


> According to my machine Quick Reply was still posting, hadn't posted at 11:55.
> I see that it actually posted at the time submitted. My machine must be giving inaccurate information. I won't be complaining anymore because I'm sure I'm coming across as a loonie.:shock:


Who am I to argue with you on that point? :twisted:

Seriously, I realize that there are some reminders of old modifications still hanging around in directories and I haven't completed upgrading customized templates. I am closing this thread now, and will open when possible reasons for slow performance or anomalies are removed.


----------



## kcp

I just noticed that when submitting a post, the text color drop-down menu doesn't work (no colors = sad  )


----------



## al9672

Getting errors when I try to send pm's.
Taking a couple of attempts to send a pm , so hopefully I'm not spamming them with multiple copies.

Not sure if its a forum thing or a problem with chrome


----------

